# Fertilizing Large Lawns



## Still learnin

I'm attempting to progress towards weed control and fertilization myself. That is, if I find it feasible. I currently have Trugreen spray almost an acre but u want to get the second acre going as well. That would be a little too much $ through a company.

So what do people with large lawns (over an acre) use to fertilize? Weeds aren't a problem, herbicides are cheap and can be used in tank sprayers. My main holdup is fertilizers. Most require a large carrier rate of water. Enough that I'd be filling a 25 gallon tank about 10 times (if my math is correct). And that's a low rare with multiple applications per season.


----------



## g-man

What about granular urea?


----------



## social port

I'd look into your options at COOP/farm supply stores.
If you are close to the Tenn border, I've found very reasonable rates on fertilizer at Tenn. COOP stores.


----------



## Still learnin

I don't love the idea of walking back and forth for two acres, but would definitely consider if the cost was right. I've never explored the cost/application rate of urea a whole lot. I've seen 2-3 lbs/1000 sq ft. If that's correct, it would definitely be a cheaper alternative to get the nitrogen that's needed.

I'll check local prices tomorrow. I'm 45 min from TN so prices may be close to what you've seen.


----------



## social port

Still learnin said:


> I don't love the idea of walking back and forth for two acres,


I love using a spreader, but 2 acres is tough, especially if you use a cross pattern.
Would buying a tow-behind be out of the question? It would save your feet (and probably some time too).


----------



## g-man

2lb of urea will give you around a pound of nitrogen. 50lb bag of urea could be found $15-20 at coops. So one bag will cover 25k and you will need around 3 bags for 2 acres. That's around $60 per application at the 1lb N/ksqft rate.


----------



## Still learnin

It's not out of the question per say. But I need to upgrade my sprayer with a boom first. What I may do is try out the granular urea on the acre that has not been treated/maintained and see how that works out before buying an expensive tow behind. That's basically what I'm doing with the herbicides anyway. Just need to work out what it'll cost per application in the end. I'd love to get rid of the company and save $, but it's not worth it if it takes me 10 hours per month to do.


----------



## Still learnin

And $60 per application is a steal for 2 acres. It costs 155 for one acre with the company. That's with 24D and some other stuff, but I know they use Urea. I've been keeping track of everything they put down.


----------



## ABC123

I've found that bag rate milo once a year helps greatly to my large lawn for color. I've applied it late July depending on weather and then transitioned to urea in the fall with spoon feeding.


----------



## Cory

Should be able to buy 50lbs bags of 46-0-0 near you somewhere under $20, where I get it cost $15.99. You would need to buy 4 bags and a tow behind spreader, should be able to spread it in 30min or so depending on your tow vehicle speed and how far the spreader throws.


----------



## g-man

I know you could buy concentrated liquid nitrogen to mix in a tank and spray (what most lawn companies do). You could also dissolve granular urea into a tank too. But this is reaching far outside my knowledge. I only treat 5.6k of lawn.


----------



## Still learnin

Dissolving it is what I was understanding would require a large volume of water. Creating 10 fills of a 25 gallon tank. That's my hesitation on that.

A local place has 50 pound bags for $19 and another local place has a feed grade for 17.50 and a mix with some iron for 14.50. So it looks like I have options in the granular area. If I don't find a better liquid alternative, I'll probably try the granular on the untreated portion and then come up with a game plan for everything this fall, depending on how it goes til then. Untreated portion is weeds and Bermuda so I can fertilize that through the summer.


----------



## social port

Still learnin said:


> I'll probably try the granular on the untreated portion and then come up with a game plan for everything this fall, depending on how it goes til then.


I'm sure it has crossed your mind, but I'll go ahead point it out: I would think that the biggest problem with caring for 2 acres (or even 1) is not the work of using a spreader but watering the fertilizer so that your turf doesn't burn. Even on a half acre, watering takes forever without a sprinkler system. Do you have…irrigation…as they say?



Still learnin said:


> Untreated portion is weeds and Bermuda so I can fertilize that through the summer.


Are you trying to make the bermuda spread?


----------



## Still learnin

I have irrigation on a little over an acre of it. The majority of the Bermuda portion that I plan to experiment with is not irrigated. And it's not in the cars either. Wife would literally kill me. But I don't want to make that portion a yard of the month. I just want it decent and fairly weedfree. It's weeds, Bermuda, and Blair mud right now.

As to the spreading question... not sure on that one. It's common Bermuda, just from good ol nature. I love several aspects of Bermuda, but not the winter dormancy. It is still in dormancy now because of the crazy spring we've had. For now I want it looking decent. To see if I can do it. Then I'll decide on where to take it from there.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

You could always cut your N rates in half. Put down .5 lb N. Look to see when it will rain and put it the day before. You won't need to irrigate and with less N, there is much less chance of burn. Since you are going from no care to .5 lb of N, there will be a big difference. Also, a lot of N means more mowing. .5lb of N means half the fert and less money. It could be a place to start and see how you feel with that program and adjust it in the future based on your results.


----------

